# MSP/USMC shrine barber shop



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Did a quick search and didn't find anything on him. How many of you know about Gino, the barber in Georgetown? The place is covered in MSP, USMC and local pd stuff. He's always good for a story or two. It's more than a hair cut, it's an experience and he used to do the academy cuts when the SPA was still in Framingham.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Georgetown? Isn't that outside of D.C.?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

um...yes. It's also up in the northeast corner of the Commonwealth as if you were headed toward Newburyport (well before it).


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ipswich ...Ye Olde...same type of place , owner is a Ret. Trooper...his 2 sons still are on MSP, his daughter works there shes married to an EPO.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Gino's place has an MSP seal with a barbers pole thru the middle on the front window. First time he buzzed me up he was humming cadence. Great pics on all the walls.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Rock said:


> Gino's place has an MSP seal with a barbers pole thru the middle on the front window. First time he buzzed me up he was humming cadence. Great pics on all the walls.


Rock, text me the address when you get a chance.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't know the exact address but he's at the intersection of Rt.97 and Rt.133 (on 133).


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Rock said:


> Did a quick search and didn't find anything on him. How many of you know about Gino, the barber in Georgetown? The place is covered in MSP, USMC and local pd stuff. He's always good for a story or two. It's more than a hair cut, it's an experience and he used to do the academy cuts when the SPA was still in Framingham.


That's good to know. The barber shops in my area (except one) have lots of visitors coming in and out...but not for hair cuts


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

I got a "High & Tight" there about 20 years ago. Glad to see he is still in business.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

That shop also made an episode of "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol" back in the early 90's. I remember they did a "day in the life" segment and Gino got interviewed while cutting Tpr. Mike Fiore's hair.......


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

> That shop also made an episode of "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol" back in the early 90's. I remember they did a "day in the life" segment and Gino got interviewed while cutting Tpr. Mike Fiore's hair.......
> 
> 
> > Why am I not suprised that you knew that.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SinePari said:


> That's good to know. The barber shops in my area (except one) have lots of visitors coming in and out...but not for hair cuts


SOunds like Framingham. Lots of Barbershops in Downtown, in reality they are "Pharmacies"


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

SPINMASS said:


> Why am I not suprised that you knew that.


Jacob, you know my head is filled with all sorts of useless knowledge/trivia!!!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

263FPD said:


> SOunds like Framingham. Lots of Barbershops in Downtown, in reality they are "Pharmacies"


I grew up in Framingham and used to go to the barber shop next to the Armed Forces Recruiting center. Couple of old Italian brothers...great place for stories, sports and good hair cuts. The ones in Worcester are very...how would you say, entrepreneurial?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I like Perrones in Shrewsbury, most of their barbers do a great job.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Skip's in Southie. old fashioned place.

Bobby likes to talk sports.

says they used it in the movie "Black Irish"


----------

